# Need clarification on Modifier QW



## prem_ponnuru (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Can we use QW(CLIA WAIVED) modifier with the CPT 80101(Drug screen)?  

Thanks in advance for all the responses.  

Prem, CPC


----------



## gailmc (Mar 29, 2011)

According to the lastest list of CLIA waived tests, 80101 is not eligible for the -QW modifier.
Here's a link for the lists of tests that can use the -QW modifier.

https://www.cms.gov/CLIA/downloads/waivetbl.pdf


----------

